# Ridgid K5208 Reviews wanted!!!!



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Anyone having used the K1500 is now using the K5208? 

Been getting alot of feedback that new sectional users like the K5208 but experienced guys would rather have the 1500 over the 5208.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Haven’t heard of it till now. Honestly, as far as I know, and I know a sht ton of cleaners in my area, I’m the only one with a rodder.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I helped them with design ideas and I think they listened. Ridgid had posted a prototype and asked for ideas I told them the flaws of their design. Looks like they corrected the issues I proposed before production.

I wasn't the only one pointing out things...It was a group effort.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

"...this machine is 35% lighter and 71% smaller than previous RIDGID sectional drain cleaners."


Aka more plastic less metal and motor.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Haven’t heard of it till now. Honestly, as far as I know, and I know a sht ton of cleaners in my area, I’m the only one with a rodder.





Why do you call it a rodder instead of a sectional? Rodding is completely different and it actually involves fiber glass or spring steel rods which usually screw together.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Tango said:


> I helped them with design ideas and I think they listened. Ridgid had posted a prototype and asked for ideas I told them the flaws of their design. Looks like they corrected the issues I proposed before production.
> 
> I wasn't the only one pointing out things...It was a group effort.


What kind of issues did they correct?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Unfortunately they had removed the prototype picture so I can't compare what changed. The switch was protruding and would be smashed and the way the plastic would be busted in the winter cold when employees tossed the machine back in the truck at the end of the day and tossing stuff over it.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Why do you call it a rodder instead of a sectional? Rodding is completely different and it actually involves fiber glass or spring steel rods which usually screw together.


Call it a old bad habit. When I was first introduced to the k-1500 it was referred to as the IRM. I was never told exactly what IRM stood for... kinda figured it was Irritating Rodding Machine.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Call it a old bad habit. When I was first introduced to the k-1500 it was referred to as the IRM. I was never told exactly what IRM stood for... kinda figured it was Irritating Rodding Machine.





I used to get excited when someone told me they already tried snaking the main. I would ask, you mean with one of the little hand spinners? And they would say oh no with a big one for the main line. Then I go in the basement and they have what is essentially a large electricians tape. Those drain tapes are such a crock. I had one guy swear he has used it successfully before though.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> I used to get excited when someone told me they already tried snaking the main. I would ask, you mean with one of the little hand spinners? And they would say oh no with a big one for the main line. Then I go in the basement and they have what is essentially a large electricians tape. Those drain tapes are such a crock. I had one guy swear he has used it successfully before though.


Got a call from the son of a friend. They don’t have much money, and I usually give them a break. Anyhow I missed his call and called back the next morning, left a message. Two weeks pass and get a call from his wife. Schedule a mid day appointment. I show up early, outside clean out, plug ten foot away and sill cock two foot away. 

There’s one of those stupid tape things sticking out. Yanked on it as hard as I could. Wife shows up just in time for me to tell her I’m not touching it with a 10’ pole! They need to dig. Haven’t heard a word. 

Come to find out they had run out of tp and started using paper towel. The two weeks previously he pulled the stool and got it with the tape. 

People are stupid!


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

I used to get excited when someone told me they already tried snaking the main. I would ask, you mean with one of the little hand spinners? And they would say oh no with a big one for the main line. Then I go in the basement and they have what is essentially a large electricians tape. Those drain tapes are such a crock. I had one guy swear he has used it successfully before though.[/QUOTE]

I will admit I was made to look stupid by someone using a drain tape once. This was back when I was a drain cleaning novice with under 20 drains to my name. I was snaking through an outside clean out using a k-7500. I went at it with 5 different attachments for over an hour and no luck. I used the camera and found the clog was in the part which became the county's property but before the main tap. I couldn't see anything since the line was still clogged so I couldn't tell what was clogging it.

The county guy comes about 30 minutes after the homeowner called. I see him pull out his drain tape and I thought to myself he was probably just going to measure how far out they had to dig. There was no way that little thing would accomplish what my 250+ lbs. machine couldn't. He stuck the end in, reared back and gave it one solid whack. Woosh! Away went all the sewage. I stuck my camera back in the drain and found nothing wrong with the pipe nor any objects jammed in there!

Back on subject, I too am interested in any reviews. I am thinking of changing over from drums to the sectional machine. I've used drums for a decade now but I've come to realize sectionals seem to clean the line better. Not to mention it would be easier on my back, haha.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

skoronesa said:


> I used to get excited when someone told me they already tried snaking the main. I would ask, you mean with one of the little hand spinners? And they would say oh no with a big one for the main line. Then I go in the basement and they have what is essentially a large electricians tape. Those drain tapes are such a crock. I had one guy swear he has used it successfully before though.


My father used to use sewer flat tapes to open lines all the time. I still use a flat tape when the job calls for it. 

Using a sewer tape takes a lot of skill. Pushing it in you have to really pay attention and not assume that you are on a blockage and start hammering away. When you come to a stop you have to use a bit of pushing force to see if it is a turn. If it is a turn the ball will spin and rotate to follow the turn as you push through it. Many do not do this and start hammering at the turn and blow out the back of the fitting.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> I used to get excited when someone told me they already tried snaking the main. I would ask, you mean with one of the little hand spinners? And they would say oh no with a big one for the main line. Then I go in the basement and they have what is essentially a large electricians tape. Those drain tapes are such a crock. I had one guy swear he has used it successfully before though.



I had someone 2 weeks ago saying my 3800 3/8 cable was the same size as the GC's hand spinner. I was insulted and laughing inside at the same time.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> I had someone 2 weeks ago saying my 3800 3/8 cable was the same size as the GC's hand spinner. I was insulted and laughing inside at the same time.



It could have been.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> It could have been.


What????


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Tango said:


> I had someone 2 weeks ago saying my 3800 3/8 cable was the same size as the GC's hand spinner. I was insulted and laughing inside at the same time.


It all depends on the hand spinner. This hand spinner spins 1/2" cable.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

SewerRatz said:


> It all depends on the hand spinner. This hand spinner spins 1/2" cable.


We don't have those around here and it's the first time I've seen one. I bet the woman was still referring to the 15$ spinner.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I used to use one of these with 1/4", 5/16", or 3/8"


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Or one of these.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Anyone having used the K1500 is now using the K5208?
> 
> Been getting alot of feedback that new sectional users like the K5208 but experienced guys would rather have the 1500 over the 5208.





_I changed from a 1065 to the K5208 a couple of weeks ago. Trying to save my back in my old age. works well with 11/4" Ridgid cable, Not so well with eel cable the couplings are just a little too big. When I ran 7/8 cable the clutch adjustment moves all by itself while I was running it. Hit the clutch twice adjust the clutch over and over. I will probably end up repairing my old suitcase K60 to run 7/8. I like having 15' sections and the new disconnect tool is tits. For cable I prefer eel over ridgid I just do not like eel couplers._


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks plumberinlaw!! That's the type of info I needed. Been hearing alot about the clutch loosening and a host of other issues. Decided I'm going to look into a used K1500A.


----------



## Greg755 (Sep 16, 2015)

I decided to go smaller, so Last night I ordered a k60 then luckily saw a forum about the K520. 

So today I cancelled the K60 order
.
I sold off the 1500 and all the cable and heads when I left NY for the south Last month.

Tomorrow I will be ordering the K5208 so when it gets here I will let you know how it goes. I have to order from 2 different places because it seems most vendors, I have talked to, don't have either some of the cable I want or the new carriers.

I have used a 1500 forever... I LOVE that machine but every year it gets a little harder to lift the 1500 into the van.
Is it just me or are the dam vans getting taller.. pick ups too...

Anyways I figure the c10 cable will do most jobs good.
If I run into something to tuff then I can always go get the Big jetter…

Worst case scenario I have to go back out and repurchase a couple hundred feet of c11 cable, heads and carriers, but honestly I don't think it will be less effective than the 1500.

The 1500 has a better/stable stance on the ground but other than that the Motor is the same. Only thing Im not sure about is how the clutch jaws work. From what I hear they have a problem some times adjusting down to the 7/8 cable.
So I don't know why the "old time guys" don't like it...
Guess this old timer will find out soon enough... 

Over the years I have had to get real creative with the 1500 on inclines, hanging in the air off rafters, on garbage cans, leveling it on roofs etc etc. so I think the 5208 will be better in that regard.

Who knows we will see...


----------



## Greg755 (Sep 16, 2015)

I ordered the K5208 and all the accessories from A J Coleman today... should ship out tomorrow and be here after Christmas.
I asked the guy if he had people complaining about the jaws not working or slipping on the 7/8ths cable... He said he has heard that it actually grips tighter than the K60 did...
Will be interesting to see how the adjustment knob/ring/thingy works.
I also like the idea of the spinning cable carrier... If it actually works and holds up, that will be a plus when using the c 11 cable.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

the spinning cable carrier did not come with my set up, only the standard cable carriers.


----------



## Greg755 (Sep 16, 2015)

the spinning cable carrier is like a $300 option, then the extra carries by them selves are like $120...
Apparently AJ Coleman had a problem with his new "Shipping or ordering software".. so my stuff wont be here until this Wednesday - instead of last Monday as they said... AAAARRRRGGGG... already starting off on the wrong foot.... Not as bad as the printer though... I ordered new cards that arrived just as they said they would... Only problem is they belong to some guy in China or Japan... cant really tell for sure. Wish people would take pride in their work...


----------



## Greg755 (Sep 16, 2015)

OK so here is my first initial impression of the 5208 and its accessories.
#1 This machine is SO much lighter, smaller and easier to move around than the 1500.
#2 The cable key is the best thing since sliced bread... 
#3 Looks like any consumable parts like Belt and Jaws are easily accessed.
#4 The Lazy Susan (Carrier spinner) is the bees knees no more fighting with cable and loading the cable in and out of the carrier is much faster... down side is one more thing to carry in but worth it IMHO...
#5 The Plastic Carries are really nice, No More ends of cable sticking through. They are stackable and they have 2 handles for easy transport. I don't know how they would hold up, to being thrown around after a couple years, but with 2 handles it is easy to lay them in the van. I also like the fact that I can mix up some lubricant and spray down the cables with out is getting all over the floor.
#6 The cable sizer/adjustment on the back of the unit seems simple enough to use... However I only bought the C-10 cable... I will have a better idea when I order up some 
C-11 1-1/4 cable.
Haven't had a real problem (heavy root) main line yet so I am pretty happy so far with the 1" C-10
#7 The cutter head tool kit is a little lame so I bought some extra cutters.
#8 The guide hose is rolled up and pretty stiff, like the junky ones they sell with the k-50 now..., Since I don't use the larger cable there should not be an issue with the cable being hard to pass through, but if I get the C-11 cable I will do surgery and replace the hose.
Other than that it seems to be well thought out and easier/faster to set up and break down verses the 1500...
I have heard that in the beginning some beta testers complained about the bearings in the front end... Don't know if Ridgid changed them or not... guess I'll find out in a year or so... 
The only other compliant I heard of was some people saying the jaws don't grip the cable as tight as the 1500.... So far I have not had that problem, it seems to be a tighter grip, but then again I'm not using the C-11, so time will tell...
Oh and I like the fact it has little clamps to hold the Electric cord.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Greg755 said:


> OK so here is my first initial impression of the 5208 and its accessories.
> #1 This machine is SO much lighter, smaller and easier to move around than the 1500.
> #2 The cable key is the best thing since sliced bread...
> #3 Looks like any consumable parts like Belt and Jaws are easily accessed.
> ...


Its been over a year with the 5208 how are you liking it ?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> I used to use one of these with 1/4", 5/16", or 3/8"


Those are good


----------

